# Hi! I'm new! Love this site!



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

Howdy everybody!

I'm a young horse owner! I have loved horses my whole life and finally have one! I have read countless horse books and care books. Her name is Black Penelope she was given to me, and she has no specific breed, and I'm not really sure what she is. (I do not care though, I love her anyways!  ) She came to me pregnant! So I am VERY excited! She's about halfway along and I'm very anxious to see this little foal! I'm open to welcome ideas and tips and tricks! I ride both english and western and my horse is both but I do have a western saddle. 

See ya around!
CowgirlK

Here is a picture of my girl!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

welcome she is a cutie...

as for tips for the foaling and pregnancy def check out the breeding section... you will get great advice there. feel free to ask any questions everyone here is very nice and very opinionated  

can't wait to see more pics


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you!  She is such a interesting horse, and very lovable! I have checked the breeding section! I found many great tips! I'm going to post a thread soon for my horse closing to her foaling date.  Everyone here is very nice and friendly which I love!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas! I have a mare that will be foaling soon, too!


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

It's so exciting! This is my first horse EVER! I have always dreamed of having my own horse and now I do. And I'm going to have another one soon! I've been thinking of names and there are so many running through my head it's insane!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi thank you!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, your girl is beautiful!! She looks like an appaloosa or appy cross to me. :smile:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the Horse Forum !


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you! And yes I believe she is POA/ Appy. Whatever she really may be I love her to smitherens!  I can't wait for her baby!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
your mare is very lovely


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

